# Overrated and Underrated villagers



## cannedcommunism (Sep 16, 2013)

There are a lot of popular villagers on this website. But I think some receive too much credit for nothing, like Julian the Unicorn. Sure, he's a unicorn. But he's UGLY! I mean, there could be a girl unicorn instead of HIM. But there are some that don't get a lot of attention that I really like. For example, I like Mint. But I barely hear ANYTHING about her on this website. Personally, I think she's cute.

Now, what's your opinion? What villagers do you think are to overrated, or you think need more praise?


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 16, 2013)

Overrated: Marshal. He's cute I guess...but I don't get the fuss? Also I don't find most of the hamsters that cute.


Underrated: CHERI!!!! I've wanted her since GC and I FINALLY got her in NL! She's basically Bluebear in red, but Bluebear gets way more attention. Also most of the Ostriches (except Phoebe and Flora) are super cute. And Big Top, who people seem to hate for his species


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Overrated: Julian, Marshal, Kyle, Marina, Zucker, etc.

Underrated: Poor Big Top, he never gets any love. I think he's uber cute!


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

Julian, Beau and Lolly are far too overrated..

Julian's a HORSE with a horn, get over it
Beau has creepy eyes, go find Erik, he's better <3
Lolly is cute, but she's so ordinary.. Kiki or Mitzi's better.. Or, maybe a better Normal like Sydney, Molly or even Merengue

Bangle, Sydney, Ren?e, Rocket, Simon and Ozzie are all extremely underrated


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

I think Gladys and Freya are rather underrated.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 16, 2013)

Overrated... I'll list a few. Ankha, Punchy, most of the cats.. 
Underrated: Hmm, what a hard question.. I think i'd go with Chester and Filbert.


----------



## Chu (Sep 16, 2013)

Aw I don't think Julian is ugly :x Some people just really like unicorns?

Overrated: I really don't get the Marshall hype, no offense to anyone that likes him. None of the other squirrels seem to be popular, just him. And I much prefer Julian, Shep, or Pietro for my smug. 









Underrated: Marcel & Gala. Marcel is just such an adorable puppy to me. I think his facepaint makes his expressions more exciting too (same for the popular Pietro). 
And I never see anyone want Gala and I don't understand why. I love the painted flowers on her face, reminds me of ganguro girls. Though I do understand that she has a lot of competition in the normal category.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

Overrated: Marshal. Ew.
Underrated: Phoebe


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 16, 2013)

I feel like a lot of villages are looked over just because of their species, in particular Rhinos (Merengue aside), Ducks, and Frogs. Not a fan of hippos but Bertha is adorbs.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 16, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> Overrated... I'll list a few. Ankha, Punchy, most of the cats..
> Underrated: Hmm, what a hard question.. I think i'd go with Chester and Filbert.



I probably overrate Punchy but i luff him <3
Overrated: Julian, Fauna, and Marshal.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I probably overrate Punchy but i luff him <3
> Overrated: Julian, Fauna, and Marshal.



I'd say Fauna is actually pretty underrated, deer wise.. She's probably one of the least popular deer, alongside the two uchis


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> I'd say Fauna is actually pretty underrated, deer wise.. She's probably one of the least popular deer, alongside the two uchis



Actually, that's not true. Fauna is fairly popular.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Actually, that's not true. Fauna is fairly popular.



Yeah, generally speaking, she's pretty dayum popular.. But as I said, deer wise, she really isn't too popular when compared to the likes of Beau, Erik and Diana, I see Bam and Bruce get traded more often than Fauna


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 16, 2013)

Overrated: Marshal, Zucker, Julian, Ahnkah, ect. ect.

Underrated: Tucker, Alli, Bangle, Rasher, Gala, Flip, Rod, Lyman, Ozzie, and so many more to name


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 16, 2013)

Overrated: Julian, Marshal, Fauna, Whitney, Merengue, Zucker, Stitches
Underrated: Biskit (Basically Dog-Stitches), Frobert, Lucy, and Renee?


----------



## Mookie (Sep 16, 2013)

I have Marshal in one of my towns, and actually prefer Mint and Cally in the other town. I would be devastated if either of them wanted to move, where Marshal is expendable.


----------



## Laurina (Sep 16, 2013)

Overrated: Julian. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind if he decided to camp or move to my town, but nothing about him screams dream villager!
Underrrated: Rolf, Walt, Peewee, Hamphrey, Hopper. I love Cranky villagers. Once they warm up to you, they really are the sweetest.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 16, 2013)

I've always loved butch the cranky dog and goldie:3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 16, 2013)

Overrated: Marshal,Julian,R?nee
Underrated: Rooney,Dizzy,Lyman

I really feel like I'm the only one here that likes Rooney. I like him so much because he was so awesome back in one of my old towns,And I really feel like he deserves more attention than anyone else.


----------



## Anampses (Sep 16, 2013)

Julian is overrated for sure.
I don't think Chester gets as much attention as he oughtta IMO


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anampses said:


> Julian is overrated for sure.
> I don't think Chester gets as much attention as he oughtta IMO



couldnt agree with you more


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think Julian is way overrated. So was Colton in the beginning, but I think his popularity has died down considerably after the fan art boom.

Boomer, Boone, and Joey are underrated, in my opinion. I love Boomer's pilot get-up, Joey's in diapers, and Boone has a blue butt! I feel like a lot of the gorillas could use some extra love though...but especially Boone (and Cesar).


----------



## radical6 (Sep 17, 2013)

overrated: drago/hopper/peanut/every popular villager ive let move out except ankha
i dont understand why people like them so much god dang theyre annoying 


underrated: rasher
HES a CUTIE!!! A big cutie!!! hes the best pig and maybe best 2nd cranky :- )



queenie is underrated too ok shes cute and cool 
scoot is a major cutie i dont know why hes not popular?? i mean he has underwear on his head hes _adorable_
tammy too ok people think shes ugly because of her makeup but shes super cute and nice


----------



## mapleshine (Sep 17, 2013)

Overrated: MERENGUE, Marshal, Julian
Underrated: Ok, I personally adore Joey. I had him in ACWW and he was the sweetest.  I also think Goldie, Daisy and Aurora are underrated. All three are adorbs.


----------



## greywizard06 (Sep 17, 2013)

Marina is a little overrated.  Don't get me wrong I want her in my village because I like marine biology and octopuses but I feel I shouldn't have to pay in the millions for a villager.  Like come on...

I feel Marcel is very underrated.  I picked him up on a whim to avoid him being voided by another user and because I have a soft spot for lazy personality type villagers.  He has grown to become one of my favorite villagers and I think he deserves a little more of the spotlight for his personality type.  ^^


----------



## peachsoda (Sep 17, 2013)

Overrated: Marshal (He lives in my town and I do like him quite a lot but he is WAY overrated), Julian, and Zucker & other octopi (idk why but their octopus "beak" creeps me out)

Underrated: Filbert, Chester, Pudge, Maple, & many more.


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 17, 2013)

greywizard06 said:


> Marina is a little overrated.  Don't get me wrong I want her in my village because I like marine biology and octopuses but I feel I shouldn't have to pay in the millions for a villager.  Like come on...
> 
> I feel Marcel is very underrated.  I picked him up on a whim to avoid him being voided by another user and because I have a soft spot for lazy personality type villagers.  He has grown to become one of my favorite villagers and I think he deserves a little more of the spotlight for his personality type.  ^^



OMG I love your avatar! ^^

Well Octopi are my favourite animal so IMO they deserve the adoration ;-) But charcters like Marshal, Julian, Lolly, Rosie, etc, I personally find boring and they don't interest me at all.

Underrated: Tex, Diva (I don't get why no-one likes her?! She's a pretty purple frog!), Flora, Tucker, and Cherry.


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 17, 2013)

Marshal is by far the most overrated. He has no nose. Seriously.

You want to know who is underrated? PEGGY.
She is absolutely precious but no one seems so care about her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mapleshine said:


> Overrated: MERENGUE, Marshal, Julian
> Underrated: Ok, I personally adore Joey. I had him in ACWW and he was the sweetest.  I also think Goldie, Daisy and Aurora are underrated. All three are adorbs.



Oh my god yes! Joey! He is a sweetie.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

Julian is almost one of those characters I want to like, but yet I don't want to become part of the "Julian omg unicorn!!11" club. I like him for his character design as a horse, forget the horn... But in reality people like what they like, I'm not going to try and convince people otherwise, and I certainly won't let that affect my opinions of villagers.


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 17, 2013)

Lucy, Tabby, Cube, Cole, and Chevre are underrated.

Pretty much all the overrated ones have been mentioned.


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 17, 2013)

jessie1602 said:


> Underrated: Tex, *Diva* (I don't get why no-one likes her?! She's a pretty purple frog!), Flora, Tucker, and Cherry.



Diva is effing rad. I fell in love with her when I met her in a dream village. I hope she shows up in my camp some day.

My ultimate underrated villager is, as a couple of folks here probably expected me to say, Canberra the koala. She's tough, aggressive, and tomboyish- definitely not the typical girly kawaii sidekick villager that gets all the fan love. I can see Canberra kicking the asses of pretty much everyone in my village if they step out of line. I just know she has my mayor's back.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Overrated: Merengue and Julian.
Underrated: Rudy, Agent S, and to an extent, Pudge.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 17, 2013)

Overated: Julian, MARSHAL, Merengue (even though she a dreamy)
Underated: Anteaters, Some of the squirrels and the penguins! Margie, Rhonda and the bulls as well.


----------



## beffa (Sep 17, 2013)

overrated: julian, zucker, ankha, drago
underrated: shari. i have her and she's lovely


----------



## kurisu (Sep 17, 2013)

Julian and Marshal are overrated imo, I've had both and loved them (and as you can see I want Marshal back!!) but I think they're waaay too hyped. Same with most of the wolves and the really popular cats like Lolly, Tangy, Bob, etc... even though the cats are my second favorite species!!

I wish there was more ostrich love in general  I know Phoebe is semi-popular but I don't see a lot of people clamoring over them even though I think they're really cute. I wish Julia was in New Leaf!


----------



## Wallytehcat (Sep 17, 2013)

I think Caroline is extremely underrated.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 17, 2013)

Tammy was in my village, but I let her go since my friend wanted her


----------



## EmmaFrost (Sep 17, 2013)

I think Lucky is overrated. But I'm very happy that I got 30m for him.
Cole is underrated. He is AWESOME.


----------



## Ricardo (Sep 17, 2013)

Tex, Alfonso, Olaf, Blaire, Caroline, Pierce, Drift, Patty, Snake, Chevre, Eloise, most bears, and most sheep are underrated.
Some villagers that I hated grew on me like Tex. I regret having him go away and now I hope that I can meet him again in my town.


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Sep 17, 2013)

I personally think Jeremiah and Hamphrey are seriously underrated. I'll admit, when Jeremiah first moved to my town, (he was from a streetpass) I was like...why....

But!

After becoming friends with him I fell in love! He is soooo cute and really sweet. I let him move because I wanted other villagers, but my boyfriend took him so I could visit him!  And Hamphrey is my best buddy. He is so funny and cute 

Also, Jitters is really sweet and cute as well!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 18, 2013)

Annemalcrossing said:


> I personally think Jeremiah and Hamphrey are seriously underrated. I'll admit, when Jeremiah first moved to my town, (he was from a streetpass) I was like...why....
> 
> But!
> 
> ...


Omg i felt the same way months ago. I had jeremiah _and_ jitters, and they gave their pictures <3


----------



## Mekan1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Overrated: Whitney, An absolutle mean person when I talked to her in my friend's town
Under: Melba is very sweet and kind Marcel is like making Pietro a dog. I also like Katt who is just everything.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 8, 2014)

Annalise is way underrated. I think that Julian is pretty meh...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Overated: Marshal, meh he's OK. It's just that he's EVERYWHERE in the ACNL community. I'm surprised that Nintendo didn't make a plushie out of him yet.
Underrated: .....Rooney.....


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 8, 2014)

I really like the goat villagers, and I think they are under-appreciated, imo.  I like Kidd a lot, Nan, and also Pashmina.  I am partial to the smaller villagers, though, like the deers.  (The only exception being Tia, she was an awesome elephant!)


----------



## CozyKitsune (Sep 8, 2014)

Over rated: Merengue ICK I am sorry if you like her but I had her in my town... HATED HER!

Under rated: Dora (A mouse) I love her! Despite the name she is one of my faves!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Katt is under rated I have her in my town LOVE HER! She is so nice and IDK BUT I LOVE HER


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 8, 2014)

I personally don't get all the hate I'm seeing toward Julian. I love him, and yes part of it is because he's a unicorn. But the other part of it is the fact that of all the villagers, he seems to be the most likely to be a "gay" villager. And I'm gay myself so... yeah. Sue me for being slightly appreciative of it.

I find Merengue and Marshal to both be extremely overrated. I get why they're liked for some people, but the amount of attention they get baffles me. As for underrated - definitely Freckles. She's so adorable!!! But I think I've only ever seen ONE other person who actually likes her


----------



## Angira (Sep 8, 2014)

I think Willow is totally an underrated villager! I had her since I first started my town and I have loved her ever since! Her personality is the best, her clothes and home are nice, her voice is sooooo cute! (#^u^#) She has it all honestly! Plush she is so fat and cuteeee~!!!! I don't understand why more people don't like her  

I also think Julian, Rosie, and Erik are sooo overrated! I don't see what the fuss over them is.....But hey: "different strokes for different folks"  I just don't really understand...I get Julian is the only unicorn and Rosie is a cute cat but really that's all...As far as I've seemed they are kind of boring :/ I don't even know why some people like Erik, he think he's pretty ugly. I like having cute villagers, haha!


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 8, 2014)

Overrated: Merengue 
Underrated: Rudy


----------



## Envelin (Sep 8, 2014)

Overrated: Julian (I like him. But he's everywhere)
Underrated: Curlos (THIS POOFY LITTLE MEXICAN BALL OF SHEEP LOVE NEEDS MORE ATTENTION)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 8, 2014)

Overrated: Stitches and Marshal; Okay, Stitches is kinda cute, but Marshal is a tad ugly x:
Underrated: Biskit, I'm surprised he's not that popular.


----------



## Carina (Sep 8, 2014)

I think Nana the normal monkey is underrated. She's so cute! <3 I want to have her in my town, no matter if she's a Tier 5 villager or not.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

Envelin said:


> Underrated: Curlos (THIS POOFY LITTLE MEXICAN BALL OF SHEEP LOVE NEEDS MORE ATTENTION)


IKR?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 8, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Overrated: Merengue and Julian.
> Underrated: Rudy, Agent S, and to an extent, Pudge.


Okay guys, so why did you necro a year-old thread?

This was my list from a little under a year ago. It's changed, so I'll go ahead and add some stuff to my lists.
Overrated: Merengue, Julian, Lolly, Marshal, Coco, Muffy, Zucker, Sprinkle, Drago, and Ruby
Underrated: Bree, Agent S, Cousteau, Eugene, Roscoe, Bones, and Hopper


----------



## captainofcool (Sep 8, 2014)

Seriously, the most underrated villager is Sheldon. The only time I've ever seen him in game was in my campsite. I have _never_ seen any village with him in it. What's up with that?


----------



## XIII (Sep 8, 2014)

Overrated - Marshal. I don't hate him, but I really don't understand how he could ever be more adorable than many other villagers.

Underrated - Walt, Axel, Ozzie, Sly... There's too many to name, but guh. There are so many villagers that deserve more attention.



DarkSlayer1331 said:


> As for underrated - definitely Freckles. She's so adorable!!! But I think I've only ever seen ONE other person who actually likes her


Oh gosh, I love Freckles! I had her in one of my old towns, she was such a little sweetie.


----------



## turtlewigs (Sep 8, 2014)

The only overated villager that i dont quite understand is Pietro? Honestly he kind of scares me, Like I dont mess with clowns sorry bud :/

I think theres many underrated villagers! Like Kitt and Kidd! Two villagers who I absolutely adore in my town~


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

turtlewigs said:


> I think theirs many under rated villagers! Like Kitt and Kidd! Two villagers who I absolutely adore in my town~


Oh my god, I love those two. Especially Kitt.
I have no idea why she gets no attention in the fandom, like seriously.
She's so precious.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 8, 2014)

Mitzi and papi are underrated.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 8, 2014)

Overrated:
Zucker - He has taken a tumble in popularity recently but still I don't understand how he was ever in tier one. He's so ugly imo.
Lucky - I've began to warm up to him but he used to creep me out a bit.

Underrated:
Gladys - I'm super biased but she's just so cute and her house is cool to, plus she's based off a tale from Japanese mythology. She's so cool, I wish more people would pay attention to her.
Purrl - She's one of my newer villagers but she's so adorable, I can't believe she's on the cusp of falling into tier five.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 8, 2014)

Overrated: Beau - Yes he is unique but his blue eyes don't really appeal to me that much. Yes he's perfect for every town but not me...

Underrated: Bonbon and Penelope - I have no idea why they both have to be in tier 5, they're cute for all I say!


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 8, 2014)

Scoot and Mitzi are definitely underrated. They're so adorable!
I think Julian and Marshal are overrated tbh, I'm tired of seeing them all the time.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 8, 2014)

Overrated: Merengue, Beau, Julian, and Marshal for sure

Underrated: Joey, Nibbles, Nate and Rodeo fo sho


----------



## SoSu (Sep 8, 2014)

Underrated? Grizzly. How do you not love this cranky bear with a heart of gold?


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 8, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> Seriously, the most underrated villager is Sheldon. The only time I've ever seen him in game was in my campsite. I have _never_ seen any village with him in it. What's up with that?



He's such a dork. He constantly sends me letters talking about how 'buff and ripped' he is and getting me presents from his 'huge epic mountain hike'. He's such a dork. Love him though and wouldn't get him out of my town for anything uwu


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2014)

Most underrated IMO is my sweet filbert. I adore his sweet personality and he's adorable as well!


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 9, 2014)

one could argue that all tier 1 villagers are overrated but that would be going too far i guess

personally I'm not a big fan of snooty and smug villagers so regardless of how good they are designed to look, I just don't like them. I feel that horses look ugly and Julian doesn't do anything to prove that horses can look good, unicorn or not.

I'm surprised that Annalisa isn't more popular considering how sweet she is, but then again she isn't really the "cute" type that everyone seems to be crazy over so I kinda understand.

Annaisa is my gumdrop.


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Merengue and Beau are totally overrated. Imo there's nothing special in them and there are so many better normals and lazies.


----------



## Hyasynth (Sep 9, 2014)

You see cute yet plain villagers like Olivia in Tier 4, yet Marshal and Lolly found their way to Tier 1? Why? Neither of them are anything special.



Paperboy012305 said:


> Underrated: Bonbon and Penelope - I have no idea why they both have to be in tier 5, they're cute for all I say!


this this this. Bonbon has one of the nicest color schemes I've ever seen. If I hadn't been offered Ruby, I would have gone for her as my peppy bun <3

Penelope is the cutest mouse next to Bree. It continues to baffle me how they're both in Tier 5.


----------



## Milleram (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't understand why Stitches is popular. He's creepy if you ask me. And Whitney. Don't even get me started on her. She's popular just because of the movie, I guess? But I mean, she's just a generic female wolf! Why all the fuss?

I don't understand why Pekoe isn't more popular. I mean, look at her! She's adorable! I also think Ozzie and Hamlet should get more love, but I guess I'm just biased because they live in my town.


----------



## FallinDevast (Sep 9, 2014)

The top two overrated villagers for me are Julian and Ankha. I just find Julian too feminine for a smug, to cater for female players I guess? and I don't like Ankha's face at all, so I traded her for Molly which was the best decision I made in ACNL.

The top two underrated imo would be Bree and Melba. Bree is the most adorable little thing, I can't help but smile whenever she goes snarky on me or retell her feats in marathon and dancing (feats which fit a jock and peppy, respectively). She is a little liar at times and a gossip girl at best but her large emerald eyes does captivate me so I forgive her for being well.. snooty. Melba is up there together with the cutest brown normals namely: Molly, Maple and Fauna, so it's a little downer that she is rarely a topic. C'mon, who doesn't love koala's?


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 9, 2014)

Overrated: marshal. He's cute, but I found him kind of meh.

Underrated: Al and bob! Both are so precious!


----------



## noirescent (Sep 9, 2014)

I think Alice is underrated, she's in my town and I don't know why she's at the bottom of the list. I like her a lot, together with Merry. And they're both Tier 5


----------



## Peegeray (Sep 9, 2014)

overrated: stitches for sure. he doesn't look cute and his colour scheme is awful.

underrated: i think savannah looks pretty nice, dunno why she's a tier 5. i guess most of my villagers are. i have a very tier 2/3/4 town, marshal aside.


----------



## OliviaMagica (Sep 9, 2014)

Overrated:- Marshal Tangy and Julian just are too overrated Kinda ticks me a lil
Underrated:- Kiki and Chief These 2 r just so cool i luv em <3 have em in my town 
Chief also gimmes loads of stuff and Kiki is a black cat so shes lucky


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 9, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> Seriously, the most underrated villager is Sheldon. The only time I've ever seen him in game was in my campsite. I have _never_ seen any village with him in it. What's up with that?



I like Sheldon, I'm currently plot-resetting for him, it's been about a week and a half so far.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll give my top 3 in each for you ^.^

Overrated:
1. Ankha - Don't really love her design? Never been into the whole Egyptian theme I guess
2. Marina - Don't like octopi. 
3. Julian - I get it, he's a unicorn, but he was my first move in and part of my original 10, he gets old fast.

Underrated:
1. Tammy - my love <3 all uchi villagers should get more love than they do ):<
2. Boomer - just look at him! He's a pilot penguin. SO freakin cute <3
3. Molly - I find her design completely adorable and don't understand why she isn't tier 1 xD


----------



## mayordex (Sep 9, 2014)

Overrated: I hate to jump on the wagon, but Marshal. He's cute, yes, but that's about it. I think he's so popular because of his grumpy little expression. 
Julian, who actually scares me...I don't like unicorns that much. Merengue, she's cute, but again, all she really has.

Under-rated: Katt! She's so awesome! Her house is rocker-themed and she's really neat. Despite her being "ugly", she's very special and one of my favorites.

Cheri, my favorite peppy. I'll always love her. ; u ; Same with Tutu.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 9, 2014)

IMO marshal isn't cute.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 9, 2014)

I find Caroline underrated. She is also my favorite villager ever in AC.

I don't know any overrated villagers, but I don't care too much for Ankha.


----------



## Luerna (Sep 9, 2014)

Overrated, pretty much everyone listed so as such so far XD

Underrated, Pudgie! I adore him, and think he's too cute! When I first got him, I hated him as I wanted Stitches, and I felt he was a discount Stitches XD But I love him. He looks so sad all the time, but it makes everything so much better when he smiles <3
Also, Rasher. Dat smiling face though omg XD


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 9, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> Seriously, the most underrated villager is Sheldon. The only time I've ever seen him in game was in my campsite. I have _never_ seen any village with him in it. What's up with that?



OMG I've wanted Sheldon for forever. After seeing him on my acnl poster I've been trying to find him for MONTHS.


----------



## Frjck (Sep 9, 2014)

Overrated: Beau and Marshal. Personally Beau looks similar to Lopez (who I prefer) but idk. I agree with a lot of these posts saying Marshal is decent but I don't really understand why people obsess over him! He is literally a white squirrel (maybe if they are simplistic then they would like him, but other than that he is so plain!).

Underrated: Coco! I love this little bunny to bits! She is so adorable and kind! I had her in my town for a little bit, but accidentally voided her! She was one of the best villagers I have ever had! She is the main motivation for me buying a second copy (so I dont have to cycle 16 villager out with 8 other dreamies in my town). Coco is pure cute and kind! My favorite normal villager!


----------



## itsrainingnekos (Dec 29, 2014)

My favourite villagers are Lily, Celia, Moe and Kitty. They are my favourites.
Although I like Fauna, she is a bit overrated.Marshal is cute but he is overrated.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

Overrated: Marshal (for sure no offense, gonna get slammed for this), most deer (the all deer town is common)
Underrated: most eagles, Chevre, omg there's so many i can name...


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

Beau. I don't find him that appealing... 

To have him super popular makes me scratch my head.


----------



## loreiid (Dec 30, 2014)

Overrated: Marshal (I have him in my town, whoops) Marina, Zucker, Merengue, Julian

im against all the hype for marshal, but he has been in my town forever so im a bit attached.

 its really boring to see all the same villagers ^^^ in everyones town.

Underrated: Nate, Agnes, and Hazel!! Nate is my favorite and i personally think we should appreciate villagers with good (uni)brow game  Also Agnes is a strong uchi and she is so sassy and pushy and I love her


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 30, 2014)

Definitely Beau. I don't get his popularity at all. I've seen him in a billion dream towns yet I still can't see the appeal. I just don't get the hype, his design is too boring and his eyes are icky.

The most underrated villager? Wow there's a lot. Goldie, Aurora, Chevre, Caroline, Cookie, Apple, Agnes, Cherry, Kyle, Butch, Portia, Bones, Walker, Frobert, Ribbot, Cousteau, Jeremiah, Hopper, Gwen, Cube, Bella, Nibbles, Filbert, Frita, Willow, Wendy, Bianca, Rowan, Leonardo, Mott, Daisy, Hamphrey, Graham, Kidd, Nan, Gala, there's probably a heck of a lot more but I'm really tired.


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 6, 2015)

Marshal is waay overrated.

Pierce is underrated, actually I've never seen him mentioned on TBT.


----------



## Preet (Jan 6, 2015)

Overrated: Marshal, Stitches

Underrated: Lucky, Biskit, Ozzie


----------



## CJODell62 (May 18, 2015)

ayeeprill said:


> I feel like a lot of villages are looked over just because of their species, in particular Rhinos (Merengue aside), Ducks, and Frogs. Not a fan of hippos but Bertha is adorbs.


I have Bertha in my first town, Westerly. In fact, she's one of my original villagers. Definitely the cutest hippo I've ever seen.


----------



## beebcrossing (May 18, 2015)

Underrated: Goldie and Melba


----------



## Heyden (May 18, 2015)

Yuka is underrated. The only snooty I like c:


----------



## patriceflanders (May 18, 2015)

_overrated _: *Zucker* - ugly, ugly, ugly and boooooring / *Stitches* - really boring too after a while and hate his house (out and in)

_underrated _: *Elvis* (come on, tier 5 ??)


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

Overrated: Beau, he's cute I guess but boring compared to other lazies. 
Whitney, Chief, and Wolfgang are all pretty ugly. 
Also Chrissy and Francine are so ugly and creepy. Their bug eyes and caked on makeup makes them look like aliens. 

Underrated: Jeremiah, Avery, Agnes, Ed, Cube, Purrl, Hans.


----------



## Lavochain (May 18, 2015)

Overated : Merengue, I don't dislike her at all however I wouldn't go out of my way to keep her!

Underrated : Hugh. No one ever seems to mention him and I used to adore him a couple years back in my town. I can't wait to get him again.


----------



## patriceflanders (May 18, 2015)

Lavochain said:


> Overated : Merengue, I don't dislike her at all however I wouldn't go out of my way to keep her!
> 
> Underrated : Hugh. No one ever seems to mention him and I used to adore him a couple years back in my town. I can't wait to get him again.



I totally agree...  I like Hugh too (my daughter has him and it took forever to find him, he apparently gets auto-voided a lot)


----------



## Lavochain (May 18, 2015)

patriceflanders said:


> I totally agree...  I like Hugh too (my daughter has him and it took forever to find him, he apparently gets auto-voided a lot)



What a shame for him. He was my best friend and really sweet as far as I can remember. Hopefully I can build that relationship with him again.


----------



## rabbite (May 18, 2015)

Overrated: Uh, imo it's Marshal. My friend has him, but eh.
Underrated: Chester! I don't know why, but I really like his design, and he's really one of my favorites I had so far. If I had another game, I'd probably get him (somehow).


----------



## patriceflanders (May 18, 2015)

cute signature, rabbite


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 18, 2015)

patriceflanders said:


> cute signature, rabbite



PF, your post is off topic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Marshal is SO overhyped. He's an EVIL-LOOKING SQUIRREL!

My underhyped ones are Penelope, Beardo, Biskit, Pecan, and O'Hare!!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (May 18, 2015)

Gonna have to jump on the Marshal wagon, but also Julian. I had him in my town for about three weeks, and he kept asking to move XD plus besides his gorgeous house, he isn't all that amazing. My friend had Static (moving out today) and I really like him, and also Hazel  I know she has a unibrow, but she is so cute!


----------



## rabbite (May 18, 2015)

patriceflanders said:


> cute signature, rabbite



Thank you, although it changes on its own. 



Chipped-Teacup said:


> Gonna have to jump on the Marshal wagon, but also Julian. I had him in my town for about three weeks, and he kept asking to move XD plus besides his gorgeous house, he isn't all that amazing. My friend had Static (moving out today) and I really like him, and also Hazel  I know she has a unibrow, but she is so cute!



Static is really cute! He's one of my favorites honestly.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 18, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> also Hazel  I know she has a unibrow, but she is so cute!



I _definitely_ agree with you right here. I have Hazel in my town, and once you get past the unibrow, she's one of the most lovable villagers you can have- and believe me, I'm not normally do fond of the Uchi personality! She needs a lot more love.

I know I have Marshal too, but... yeah. He kind of is rather overrated, even if I do like him as well.


----------



## groovymayor (May 18, 2015)

Overrated: Muffy. I had her, she wasn't special to me.
Underrated: Elmer! My little baby Elmer! I lost him in my old town and miss him terribly.


----------



## MayorCaroo (May 18, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I _definitely_ agree with you right here. I have Hazel in my town, and once you get past the unibrow, she's one of the most lovable villagers you can have- and believe me, I'm not normally do fond of the Uchi personality! She needs a lot more love.



I LOVE Hazel!! I almost cycled her out because of her unibrow but she's so, so sweet! Really glad I kept her. She's given me medicine (without fail!!) everytime I have a run in with them annoying bees! She's like a protective older sister, definitely one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Thegamingcrosser (May 25, 2015)

Julian is way overrated


----------



## patriceflanders (May 26, 2015)

overrated: Merengue 

underrated: Rasher


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Overrated, Marshal, Julian, etc.

Underrated, Cesar, he's my goddamn BABE.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (May 26, 2015)

Overrated: Never really seen the hype over Merengue and Stitches, the latter kinda freaks me out if i'm honest 

Underrated: Pretty much every single elephant- excluding Tia of course. I don't see anyone talk about them, which is quite sad really because in my opinion, Dizzy is the ridiculously cute


----------



## Pheenic (May 26, 2015)

Overrated: Marshal, i love him but yeah
Underrated: Cole, such a cutie <3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 26, 2015)

Over: Rosie, Coco, Kabuki(have the last two; yes they're interesting, but most is hype)
Under: Mira, Bonbon, Pierce, Keaton, Annalise


----------



## Plupap (Jul 4, 2015)

I think Lolly is wayyyyy to boring to be that popular. Rosie looks really unnatural. I know the cats are popular, I understand Ankha, but some popular cats are overrated. Beau and Fauna are both ugly IMO with their eyes. Also, Julian is REALLY overrated. Honestly, if nobody told me he was a unicorn, I couldn't tell. My friend had him and had no clue he was a unicorn. I have Marshal and he tries to act sophisticated unlike Ken, one of my favorite villagers. I got so annoyed of Marshal acting smart, I changed his catchphrase to "herp derp". It's pretty funny now. My all time least favorite villager is Genji. He's HIDEOUS in my opinion. One of my least favorite villagers was Pippy and he looks like an uglier version of her.

Underrated, Ken is definately one. He's probably the most popular chicken but that's not saying much. My all time favorite villager is Caroline. She's well liked but not popular. Also, Moose is adorable and he's own of my favorites.


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: Marshal. He's cute, but the smug personality does not work on him. Something about the height. I won't be keeping him, either, as his house is horribly ugly. 

Underrated: Oh, Freya, definitely. She's grand, gorgeous, and named after the coolest goddess.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: Marshal, yeah he's kinda cute but he's not THAT cute where it's a major fuss
Underrated: Derwin, Drake & Joey
They are my favourite ducks, they're adorable lazies.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: I'll list some later; I'm not sure yet.
Underrated: Puddles ~ I don't care for frogs -- real or animated; but, I have to admit that I couldn't prevent myself from getting attached to Puddles.  Even as I continue to meet other peppy characters ~ including ones that I guess I can now call my "dreamies," I find that there is something unique and irresistibly cute about her in spite of them all sharing the same dialogue.


----------



## Rydyekal (Jul 4, 2015)

*Gayle is sooo underrated. She's adorable!*


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 4, 2015)

Cheri and Bluebear are underrated.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: Julian, Marshal and Beau.

Underrated: Bunnie and Bill... they are so cute X3 they are my babies xx


----------



## FallinDevast (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: I personally think the wolves are overrated, I had Fang as a starter and I can't appreciate the aesthetics of his spiky hair

Underrated: Definitely the frogs, ducks and koalas, people only recall Lily(frogs), Molly(ducks) and barely any koala. Jeremiah, Drift, Frobert, Camofrog and Puddles have interesting coloration. Bill and Drake may look whacky but their colors are all too natural and Joey has his diapers. Melba, probably the cutest villager I have come across barely receive any mention.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 4, 2015)

overrated: julian, molly,Rosie&nd zucker. i never really understand the hype about these ones here, it literally baffles me


underrated:Kitty ,tiffany &Monique I never understand why ppl dont love them like i do. they all are really cute


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: Lolly - sorry but she looks really simple... is she even a she? she looks like a boy but I think she's a she... she's a normal cat right? sorry Lolly.

Underrated: Static - I just got him and he looks cool. He has a lightning pattern in his head like Harry Potter. He is a rock star but he's in tier 4. Maybe because he is cranky...he should have been smug.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 4, 2015)

> Underrated: Static - I just got him and he looks cool. He has a lightning pattern in his head like Harry Potter. He is a rock star but he's in tier 4. Maybe because he is cranky...he should have been smug.


THIS

I love static his one of the best crankys ever


----------



## Amphibian (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: Beau, Zucker

Underrated: Dotty, Bonbon, Hazel, Pecan, Willow, Static, Felicity, Melba


----------



## Akimari (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: Merengue. I have her in my village (she was a starter) and apparently she's in tier 1? Dear lord. When she moves out I know EXACTLY what I'm doing with her now. She's cute, but I don't totally get the appeal.

Underrated: I posted about him before in another thread, but definitely Benjamin. He's such a cute lil lazy puppy. Why isn't he more loved? ;_;


----------



## gravyplz (Jul 4, 2015)

I  find all the octopi overrated, i mean just look at them. Not to mention you catch and sell off their close relatives.
Also marshal is a bit bland, i don't quite understand the fuss


----------



## flutterstheunicorn (Jul 4, 2015)

Overrated: TBH i really don't like the wolves and octopi all that much, and also ROSIE. Why is she popular anyways?

Underrated: The birds, especially Midge! She's adorable! Most of the ducks are pretty awesome too!


----------



## Akimari (Jul 4, 2015)

flutterstheunicorn said:


> Overrated: TBH i really don't like the wolves and octopi all that much, and also ROSIE. Why is she popular anyways?
> 
> I think part of Rosie's popularity may stem from her being one of the main characters in the Animal Crossing anime movie? That's how I discovered her.


----------



## Lunar Dust (Jul 5, 2015)

Overrated, I gotta say Marshal. He's an angry looking, cranky squirrel. I really don't see the appeal. Same with Merengue; I have her and she isn't very exciting. Cute, but not great.

Underrated, both Annalise (she's such a cute little snooty horse villager oh my goodness <3) and the female kangaroos. Seriously, I think they all look really awesome with the joeys, mimicking their mother's movements in their pouches. It's the coolest thing, really it is.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 5, 2015)

Overrated for me is definitely Marshal, I just don't get why people like him

Underrated would be Tucker (come on, he's a mammoth!) And maybe Drago too, I know he's somewhat popular but I expected him to be Tier 1 quality being a dragon


----------



## Rosie :) (Jul 5, 2015)

overrated: Julian even though I absolutely adore him because he was a random move in from 2013, and I still have him, HOP ON THE JULIANN TRAAAINNN WHOOT WHOOT. XD
underrated: MELBA, BREE, (both starters), ZELL, CHERRY, DEIRDRE, MIRA, I could preach more...


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 5, 2015)

I think coach is super underrated I've had him  since i started playing acnl and he is one villager i can always get along with. ummmmmm most of the first tier villagers are overrated


----------



## Rosie :) (Jul 5, 2015)

Also daisy, she reminds me of Emma and Perseus (my dogs)


----------



## tumut (Jul 5, 2015)

Chevre and Soleil are both really pretty looking.

Also Jeremiah, Static, Avery, Agnes, Frita, Jacques, Benjamin.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Beau and Stitches are pretty overrated. Stitches' color scheme makes me wanna vomit, and I'd like Beau if he wasn't bright cheesy orange and had antlers instead of horns.


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 5, 2015)

Overrated: Punchy. Like, what the heck? He looks tired or cranky or something. But maybe that's why he's popular? I dunno but he just looks simple. Also deirdre, she looks terrifying. Like she'll eat your eyes out when you're sleeping. And Lolly; I like her a lot, but too popular. She has a grammatical symbol for eyes. Well, I guess she's perfect for all the grammar nazis and people who need to punctuate better. 

Underrated: Mint. She's too damn cute, I love her. Those cute little rosey cheeks. <3 Also Apple; She has eyes like Rosie which is cute. Oh, and Merry. I love her. Although I hate her haircut. LOL.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 5, 2015)

Overrated: Beau, Julian, and Erik
Underrated: Deli, Bangle, Apple, and Soleil


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated: Julian. No offense to people that like him, but he's just a unicorn! He also reminds me of the unknown depths of the MLP fandom... Sorry about that...

Underrated: Cally! I don't understand why she's in Tier 5! She's just so cute, and her tail looks like a cinnamon bun!


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated: Most of the Wolves, Muffy, Marshal, Beau & Rosie.
Underrated: Antonio, Papi, Tucker, Flora, Sprinkle, Annalisa, Flurry, Ruby & Bunnie.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like Annalise, Colton, Cranston, Gladys & Pietro or underrated too.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 5, 2016)

*Overrated*: King Marshal ( even if I have him and currently looking for him), Poppy (even if she's in tier 4 right now, she's still overrated. Even though I have her too), Beau (He was voided into one of my towns once, got bored of him), Merengue (invited her into my town once and got bored of her in a week and kicked her out), Diana, Whitney, Zucker and Drago  (ew!)

*Underrated*: My sweet Sally, Cally, Ricky, Hazel, Henry, Ken, Chadder, Sheldon, Doc, Broccolo, all mice really, all hamsters (even Flurry), Prince, Freckles (starting to warm up to, she's actually not that bad), Caroline, Blaire, Nibbles and more


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hound00med said:


> Julian, Beau and Lolly are far too overrated..
> 
> Julian's a HORSE with a horn, get over it
> Beau has creepy eyes, go find Erik, he's better <3
> ...


I really like Kiki, but she's probably underrated because people think her eyes are creepy and big (I don't though), like some people think about Coco.
And I agree, Beau's eyes are a bit...Unsettling.

But I just hate Julian for some reason.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated: Marshal, Fang, Stitches, Deirdre and Molly

Underrated: Bunnie, Sparro and Zell


----------



## Parsnip (Jul 5, 2016)

I've always felt like Diana, Pekoe, and Muffy are kind of overrated?  I feel like animals with hair and makeup are kind of creepy.... But I also get that a lot of people like the cute, girly pastel theme for their towns, in which case they fit in great! I probably just don't like them because I have a very natural town heh.

It surprises me that Merry and Lily aren't more popular (though I think they may have been at one point, so maybe people just got burnt out?) Purrl and Gala are also super underrated in my opinion, as well as Alli, Gayle, and pretty much all of the alligators. Why does no one like the big lizard ladies?!


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 5, 2016)

I think O'hare is way too underrated, he is really cute and also I think stitches is a bit ovverated due to the fact his eyes are freaky although I think the rest of him and his amazing fashion just gives us a huge amount of cuteness vibes! Look at his little ears! Though he still is overrated


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated; Marshal. I have him in my town, and I love him to death and got him for 25 TBT. Would I have spent more? No. But he fits my pastel theme, so I don't mind having the cutie.
Julian. Okay okay, I love unicorns. But Julian showed up at my campsite and I practically left him on scene.

Underrated; Sprinkle. I love my cute baby penguin ahh. Along with Gayle. Who doesn't love Gayle? She's a pink alligator with a heart on her head.


----------



## Soraru (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated:
- Marshal
- Diana
- Merengue
- Fang

Underrated:
- Wendy
- Nana
- Frank
- Boone


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated: Julian and Ankha - Julian's eyelashes freak me out, and Ankha's eyes and mouth are really creepy. 

Underrated: I think I'll go with Daisy. She's an adorable dog with an amazing personality. There are probably other villagers I think are underrated but Daisy was the first to pop into my mind. Soleil, too. She's so cute with her bangs and tiny, stubby arms and legs.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated-
BEAU-I have got to the point where I HATE HIM. HE IS EVERYWHERE. He is the complete bandwagon and I am really tired of him.
Bob
Rosie
Lolly

Underrated-
All the dogs except Lucky and Cookie
Broccolo
Chadder
Dizzy
Flip


----------



## randoM024 (Jul 5, 2016)

Overrated: Marshall, he's just a white squirrel, he isn't interesting in the slightest, give me any of the other squirrels any day over him.

Underrated: I feel like the chicken villagers don't get enough love, there's some really interesting concepts and puns with their names and it's like they get completely ignored.


----------



## NearMiss (Jul 6, 2016)

Overrated: Marshal. I think the reason he is so highly rated is because of the all the hype around him. But to be honest, he's just a mean looking squirrel.

Underrated: Flora, Kabuki, Henry. Flora is a flamingo, they're awesome regardless. Kabuki has an awesome design (especially his face). Henry is just an adorable frog, I love him. One of my first villagers and I wouldn't trade him for much.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 6, 2016)

Overrated: Anhka, Bob, and Julian. - I had them all in my town and they're nothing special.

Underrated: All the birds they're all really nice villagers and deserve more attention.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

Overrated: marshal,  Diana and Whitney also fang
Like to much of them... no

And underated: savannah she a very cute zebra
Shari it's one of the monkey out there why she is not there?


----------



## MagicAce (Jul 6, 2016)

Overrated; Marshal. I don't see the hype. He's just a white squirrel... I'd take Static over him anyday. Beau creeps me out for some reason... I'm not sure why though.

Underrated. Frita. I mean, she's got a hamburger for a head and is made of french fries! I'm actually not really big on fast food, but the fact that she's made out of it is adorable, and that's why she's a dreamie of mine. The fact that she IS a dreamie of mine is the only thing probably keeping me from eating her.


----------



## ExpertFan (Jul 6, 2016)

I didn't really like Mint that much for some reason. I forgot why that was because I had her when I played Wild World which was years and years ago


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 6, 2016)

MagicAce said:


> Overrated; Marshal. I don't see the hype. He's just a white squirrel... I'd take Static over him anyday. Beau creeps me out for some reason... I'm not sure why though.
> 
> Underrated. Frita. I mean, she's got a hamburger for a head and is made of french fries! I'm actually not really big on fast food, but the fact that she's made out of it is adorable, and that's why she's a dreamie of mine. The fact that she IS a dreamie of mine is the only thing probably keeping me from eating her.


 I actually have Frita in my second town. I'm never letting her go. She's too unique.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2016)

Overrated- Marshal, Julian
Unrated- Frita, Tabby


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 6, 2016)

overrated: pietro. ew.
underrated: chester dotty and camofrog.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 6, 2016)

Oveerrated: Julan and Merengue 
uncerrated: Henry <3 also Biskit/ Bunnie


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 7, 2016)

Underrated: I have a lot, such as Avery, Bertha, Bree, Clyde, Coach, Katt, Keaton, Elvis and Maelle. And that's just in my first town.


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 27, 2016)

Overrated: Marshal. He's a white squirrel. Get over it. If you want a squirrel, go get Poppy or...
Underrated: HAZEL! Her unibrow makes her so much more cute! And uchi villagers are great!


----------



## Laniv (Aug 27, 2016)

Overrated: Marshal

Underrated: Definitely Truffles.


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 28, 2016)

Overrated: Diana, Julian, Stitches, Pietro, Merengue, Rosie

Underrated: My precious baby Celia, a beautiful white & lime green eagle with a sprinkle of lavender. She has a heart of gold and the cutest face. If you've never met her, you haven't lived life to the fullest yet.


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Overrated: Marshal, Julian, Lolly, and Stitches.

Underrated: Kabuki


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2016)

overrated: basically everyone on the tier 1 list..they're cute and all, but c'mon

underrated: kiki, goldie


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 28, 2016)

Overrated: Marshal, Diana, Merengue, Beau, Whitney, Poppy, Most of the wolves, Stitches and Marina; They're cute, but not that cute or better than others.

Underrated: My baby Sally, Hazel, Chadder, O'Hare, Ken, Sheldon, Ricky, Cally, Caroline and etc..


----------



## Altarium (Aug 28, 2016)

Overrated: LOLLY, Rosie, Chrissy, Francine, Merengue

Underrated: Poppy, Ozzie, Poncho, Tucker, Hamlet, Bonbon, Celia, Bianca, Flora, Octavian...


----------



## Espionage (Aug 28, 2016)

Overrated: Bill
Underrated: Chester


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 28, 2016)

Altarium said:


> Overrated: LOLLY, Rosie, Chrissy, Francine, Merengue
> 
> Underrated: Poppy, Ozzie, Poncho, Tucker, Hamlet, Bonbon, Celia, Bianca, Flora, Octavian...



CELIA. YES. CELIA. CELIA.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 28, 2016)

Underrated: Tiffany
Overrated: Lolly


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 28, 2016)

Altarium said:


> Overrated: LOLLY, Rosie, Chrissy, Francine, Merengue
> 
> Underrated: Poppy, Ozzie, Poncho, Tucker, Hamlet, Bonbon, Celia, Bianca, Flora, Octavian...



Poppy isn't underrated.. she's more well loved than the other normal squirrels.
I have a love/hate relationship with her now because of her fans.


----------



## Altarium (Aug 28, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Poppy isn't underrated.. she's more well loved than the other normal squirrels.
> I have a love/hate relationship with her now because of her fans.



I mean she's certainly cuter than half the normals in tier 1 and 2, and she's stuck in 3.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 28, 2016)

Altarium said:


> I mean she's certainly cuter than half the normals in tier 1 and 2, and she's stuck in 3.



She's underrated because she dropped a tier..no offense but are you kidding me..


----------



## mermaidvivian (Aug 28, 2016)

Overrated: Marshal, maybe? He's very cute, but something about him irritates me a bit. I just got Marina, and she's super sweet and nice, but I just don't LOVE her (Fauna took me a while to warm up to though, so the same might happen with her).

Underrated: Agent S (I love her little outfit), Mira, Merry (such a cute design and very fun), Deirdre (super cute house and a nice personality), Benjamin (a big-browed puppy :') PLUS his house is adorable)


----------



## Altarium (Aug 28, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> She's underrated because she dropped a tier..no offense but are you kidding me..


What I'm saying is she has potential to be more popular than Lolly and Fauna if people actually paid attention to her. That's why she's underrated...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 28, 2016)

Over rated- Merangue, and all octopus.

Under rated- Vladimir, Pudge, Grizzly, Aurora, Hazel. etc, etc,etc.


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

Marshal is overrated. WAY too overrated.
Lucky is overrated.
Kody is underrated.
Truffles recieves thirty times more hate than the average hated villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Marshal is overrated. WAY too overrated.
Lucky is overrated.
Kody is underrated.
Truffles recieves thirty times more hate than the average hated villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops twice


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 21, 2018)

*Chief is overrated
Jambette is underrated!!!*

Rilla the gorilla is totally underrated. Most of the gorilla villagers are.
She is one of my favourite villagers!


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 21, 2018)

pecan is so underrated!!!! she is adorable i love her so much... also her house looks really nice


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 21, 2018)

Overrated: all the tier 1 and most of the tier 2 villagers that people go on and on about.  When I first created my town I had Fauna who I guess is "tier 1", and I do adore her but there are so many other adorable normal villagers.

I wanted to see what all the hype was with the popular villagers so I scanned in Stitches, Tia, and had Freya move in and I don't get the hype. 

In my second town it's a "Tier 1 Wasteland" Marshal, Maple, Blaire, and a few other really popular villagers and I get their appeal.  They are freaking adorable but other than that? idk. 

As far as underrated goes, my favorite Villager is Bones and I'm not sure how popular he is, but I think he's just so adorable. I've loved him since he was in my Gamecube town.  Pietro, who I've never had but am currently trying to obtain is just amazing. Lobo doesn't get the credit he deserves.  Shari should be queen of them all. There's tons of underrated villagers.


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2018)

Gala and Boots are incredibly underrated in my humble onion. Chester too, although he has at least some popularity as far as I can recall. p: I've also become a big fan of Lily since I moved her to my town so I think she could get more love than she does!!


----------



## supercataleena (Mar 21, 2018)

I feel Marshall is extremely overrated. Squirrels are not cute unless their name is Hazel, with her Frida Kahloesque like appeal.

A villager I feel is underrated is Mathilda..she has all the qualities I appreciate in a villager..
She is a mother, looks like Umbreon, and has purple! Amazing. Plus she takes all my amethyst customized modern furniture!!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 21, 2018)

everyone in my town is underrated except for Julian, merengue, maybe chief and coco

I have Cole, Samson, Portia, filbert, Wendy, and Shari and I love them ALLL


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm not completely sure about villagers' popularity but I think Charlise is rather underrated. It's such a shame since she's one of my favorites.


----------



## softbuck (Mar 21, 2018)

i never see anything about rhonda! i love her so much shes my bff. also flora, i love her she embodies a lot of my likes (pink.)


----------



## John Wick (Mar 21, 2018)

Overrated: Marshal, Marina, Stitches and most of the others at the top of the 'opinion list'. 

Underrated: All the kangaroo's and everyone else at the bottom of the 'opinion list'.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'll just do some ol' best, worst, underrated, overrated for some species that I like.

Dogs-

Best- Walker/Biskit
Worst- Mac
Overrated- Lucky
Underrated- Bones

Birds-

Best- Jitters
Worst- Midge
Overrated- Twiggy
Underrated- Peck

Bear Cubs-

Best- Kody
Worst- Barold
Overrated- Stitches
Underrated- Vladimir

Squirrels-

Best- Filbert
Worst- Viche
Overrated- Marshal
Underrated- Sally


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Mar 21, 2018)

I think Wendy is especially underrated. I mean, she has a watermelon scarf and a space+fruit themed house but somehow she's in the lowest tier??? I got her when I first started my village, and have since refused to allow her to move out because I just love her so much. Olivia and Pancetti also need more love! I think Rosie is SUPER overrated though, I mean, she isn't even that cute? Kiki is way cuter in my opinion.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 21, 2018)

A few of my villagers I feel are underrated. Like Punchy, Peck and Jacques for instant. I don't see many people searching for them, let alone people giving them out.

As for overrated, definitely Coco and Marshall.


----------



## Calli-Ink (Mar 22, 2018)

Overrated: Coco.... she's so creepy! Also kabuki, he isn't really all that cool/cute.

Underrated: Norma, Bree, and sprinkle... they're so cute. (If the reason is a color thing I'm color blind lol XD)


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 22, 2018)

I think Coco is amazing; she's one of my favorite villagers of all time.

There are a lot of underrated villagers, but personally from my town, I feel the most underrated villagers are Nan, Marcel and Rodeo. People hate on Marcel and Rodeo but I think they're both unique and super cute


----------



## John Wick (Mar 22, 2018)

mountaintear said:


> I think Coco is amazing; she's one of my favorite villagers of all time.
> 
> There are a lot of underrated villagers, but personally from my town, I feel the most underrated villagers are Nan, Marcel and Rodeo. People hate on Marcel and Rodeo but I think they're both unique and super cute



I LOVE Rodeo! 
I had him in WW. 

Excellent design, with awesome red eyes. ^_^


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 22, 2018)

We all know Rosie is pretty overrated, yet we all accept that and love her anyways. I feel like there are so many villagers who are underrated. Most of the cubs don't get the love they deserve in lieu of Stitches. Squirrels don't exist unless it's Marshal or Pecan, despite the fact that there's quite a few cuties on the list. Don't talk to me about Coco. I mean, don't get me wrong, I love all of these little buddies, except you Coco, but, I'm going for my dreamer badge and after seeing the same like, 10 villagers over and over gets kind of boring.


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2018)

Overrated Villagers

Diana
Julian
Merengue
Fauna
Beau
Ruby


Underrated

Rod
Bree
Sprinkle
Walker
Jay
Jambette
Butch
Lily
Lopez
Willow
Tex


----------



## Loriii (Mar 22, 2018)

Overrated: Ankha

Underrated: Margie


----------



## Maria of Moonlake (Jul 25, 2019)

Overrated:

Marshal. Why is him that overrated? Like, hes such a cutie but i dont know why he is so popular. People say that its because of its CUDDLY tail, but it's just like the other squirrels...

Stitches. He is so cute too, but why he is popular? Just because he sounds like a plushie?

Bluebear, Julian, Francine, Chrissy and Rosie: Just   W H Y.

Underrated: All my dreamies (except ?toile and Stitches)


----------



## Beanz (Jul 25, 2019)

UNDERATED:

BOONE. I love him but I honestly understand why he is unpopular. He looks like any other regular gorilla villager and there’s nothing really special about him except for him being a mandrill gorilla, but I still believe Boone deserves better. HE NEEDS LOVE TOO GUYS.

Coco: She’s not really underrated, in fact, I believe that she deserves to be unpopular. I’ll just put her on the list anyway. I had Coco in my first town and when I first met her I was so scared that I never came back to her house again (I’m not exaggerating.) Her eyeballs and mouth were so creepy.

Alfonso: He’s pretty cute in my opinion so idk why he’s so unpopular.

OVERRATED: 

Ankha

Stitches

Zucker


----------



## nekotown (Jul 25, 2019)

There aren't really any villagers I find overrated, but there are definitely some I find underrated. (I'm definitely not saying these villagers don't get any love, but I find they aren't mentioned quite as much).

-Kabuki. He's very fun to talk to, and I find his personality more... realistic(?) than pretty much anyone else's in the game. He's like the grumpy friend who always makes an exception for you since you two are so close. Also, I find his design to be quite unique and cool. 
-Peanut. She's a very fun and engaging character, not to mention her design is adorable! I think it matches her character well. 
-Static. He's very honest and gives good advice. He is wise beyond his years. (Although squirrel years are probably different lol). He also stays up quite late so that's fun for a night owl like me.
-Tabby. CRIMINALLY underrated. So many people call her "ugly" and to me it's simply not true. She is a cute kitty with a heart of gold.


----------



## Onyx (Jul 25, 2019)

Overrated: merengue .. I don't think she's that cute .-. 
Underrated: Chief! He's one of my faves  Drake & Molly combo would be adorable too I'm gonna try to move them in next to each other eventually <3


----------



## Bizhiins (Jul 26, 2019)

Overrated: hazel, Julian
Underrated: Katt, because she?s the sweetest and most adorable uchi villager I?ve ever met
Lolly, because I didnt really want her at first but she turned out to be such a sweetheart I can?t let her go


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 26, 2019)

Overrated: Probably Marshal or Diana.
I can't see their appeal.
Underrated: Moe, Puck, and Rod.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 27, 2019)

*Overrated*: Rosie. I agree she's cute, but I don't get the huge hype over her cause she's very plain looking to me. I don't hate her whatsoever, she's just not my aesthetic I guess would be a good word. That may just be me though.

*Underrated*: It may just be cause she's one of my big favs (and I may be wrong on her popularity), but Rhonda is a super cute rhino! I love her purple on pure white and goth/witchy vibes.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 27, 2019)

cannedcommunism said:


> There are a lot of popular villagers on this website. But I think some receive too much credit for nothing, like Julian the Unicorn. Sure, he's a unicorn. But he's UGLY! I mean, there could be a girl unicorn instead of HIM. But there are some that don't get a lot of attention that I really like. For example, I like Mint. But I barely hear ANYTHING about her on this website. Personally, I think she's cute.
> 
> Now, what's your opinion? What villagers do you think are to overrated, or you think need more praise?



I don't particularly like the smug and snooty personalities, but some are actually alright. I actually am not too fond of Julian either, but none of the characters I've seen so far is ugly. Pancetti isn't ugly, but she's rude and inappropriate clothing choices. I love all the animals that are green, it's my favourite colour, Mint is so CUTE!!!!!


I basically like every personality except smug and snooty, but the list of favourites do include some. I will also include my least favourites. If I forget any villager, or add to the list, I will post on my blog entry since I will lose a lot of TBT editing this post.


Here are my favourite villagers so far (alphabetically):



Admiral.
Ally.
Baabara.
Beau.
Biskit.
Carmen.
Canberra.
Coco.
Erik.
Fauna.
Flurry.
Frobert.
Joey.
Kiki.
Klaus.
Lily.
Lobo.
Maple.
Merengue.
Mint.
Monique.
Opal.
Simon.
Skye.
Tammi.
Tangy.
Winnie.​

My least favourite so far (alphabetically):



Diana.
Julian.
Pancetti.
Ricky.
Velma.​


----------



## pmmm ! (Jul 28, 2019)

overrated: julian. he used to be one of my favourite villagers, but now i don't really care for him.
underrated: benjamin! when he first moved in i wanted him to leave, but after talking to him so much, i really can't imagine my town without him!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 28, 2019)

pmmm ! said:


> overrated: julian. he used to be one of my favourite villagers, but now i don't really care for him.
> underrated: benjamin! when he first moved in i wanted him to leave, but after talking to him so much, i really can't imagine my town without him!



yess! i agree- i really want benjamin in my town, also i sort of think marshall is fairly overrated too.


----------



## buny (Jul 28, 2019)

i don't believe in the term "overrated", everyone has their personal preferences, and it's all just opinions. But i think some villagers are a little overlooked probably cause a lot of people haven't noticed them, like Annalise, Chester, Gala, Fang, Molly, Cheri, etc


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 28, 2019)

For being overrated, marshal for sure. I don't get it. He looks like any other squirrel villager to me. As for underrated, I would say Axel. I had him in an old town of mine and I ended up really liking him


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 28, 2019)

overrated: stitches!
yeah, i just never got the appeal of him. yeah, he's a teddy, but's that's about it.
underrated: renee!
i don't like many rhino villiagers, but after many failed attempts of trying to make her leave, i kinda started to like her.


----------



## Ojo46 (Jul 28, 2019)

Overrated: Never got the hype around Marshall. He's not bad, but I think there are better villagers out there.

Underrated: Two of my starting villagers: Broccolo and Cally! I love both of them so much and they're such sweeties! <3


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 1, 2019)

Underrated villagers: Quite a lot actually, including a few from the first town I ever made. Avery, Bertha, Bree, Clyde, Coach, Elvis, Katt, Maelle, etc. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 3, 2019)

Overrated: Julian. He may be a unique character because he's the only "unicorn" villager the game 
has to offer at this point, but overall I personally find him not that great. Not to mention that his 
eyes are just pretty creepy.

Underrated: The superhero villagers (Kid Cat, Big Top, Agent S and Rocket). They are so unique 
from they design and the idea behind them and yet they don't get the attention they deserve, 
which is kinda shame.


----------



## xhyloh (Aug 5, 2019)

Gala is SO underrated imo!! She's one of the cutest villagers in the game!


----------



## Mutti (Aug 5, 2019)

Marshal is defiantly overrated, i remember back in 2013 fan groups were selling him for millions of bells! Crazy!


----------



## Catharina (Aug 12, 2019)

Umm Yeah marshal is overrated but i think he is cute tho 
underrated: caroline


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 12, 2019)

Overrated: Marshal. I understand the appeal, but he's not for me.
Underrated: Big Top and Samson. They are certainly not the most popular villagers, but Ive absolutely enjoyed having them in my town. Big Top's design is particularly cool.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 12, 2019)

Underated: Willow, Teddy, June

Overrated: Goldie, Jay


----------



## Fwogee (Aug 15, 2019)

overrated: Marshall, Julian, Bob
Marshall is very cute but i don't understand the hype, Julian is probably popular because he's the only unicorn, and Bob again is very cute but idk i've never been that into him

Underrated: Wart Jr. !!!! Gayle, Bangle, Rolf, Greta !


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 1, 2019)

Katt is really overrated for my opinion and literally no one talks about Gloria.


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 1, 2019)

No such thing as an overrated animal crossing villager! Underrated: hazel. She?s so cute I don?t understand why people can?t see past the unibrow


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 1, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> No such thing as an overrated animal crossing villager! Underrated: hazel. She’s so cute I don’t understand why people can’t see past the unibrow



Omg! I totally agree! There is definitely no such thing as an overrated villager and Hazel is one of my favorite villagers, so I too can't see why people don't like her because of her unibrow. I think it makes her really cool and she is very underrated.


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes she’s one of my current favourites (though I have many because they are all awesome) never letting her go lol


----------



## A_Pug (Oct 19, 2019)

Overrated- 
Cookie. She kinda creeps me out. 
Diana. She's got a nice design, but she was pretty mean when I had her in my town.

Underrated- 
Naomi. She's really sweet, I remember being so touched when she gave me medicine for my bee stings for the first time.
Pippy. She's really cute and energetic.
Portia. She's very elegant.
Boomer. He's a pilot penguin who fulfilled his dream of flying.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 19, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Overrated: Marshal. I understand the appeal, but he's not for me.
> Underrated: Big Top and Samson. They are certainly not the most popular villagers, but Ive absolutely enjoyed having them in my town. Big Top's design is particularly cool.



yes samson was one of my first villagers and was my fav at one point ^^

for overrated, i think marshal, he looks too tsundere to me lol. maybe he isn't i've never had him in my town

underrated: tiffany
i liked her ex-rockstar backstory but had to leave because people recognized her in the streets xD


----------

